# The Most Beautiful Woman In The World!



## Johnnie (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sorry but no I don't think she's the most beautiful. She is very pretty though.


----------



## ShawnL (Jun 25, 2012)

She is definitely pretty, but most beautiful in the world? No, I don't think so. I don't know who I think is the most beautiful, either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 25, 2012)

"most beautiful" is such a subjective phrase, what one person finds beautiful another might not find appealing. she's pretty, but if it weren't for her jumbo sized lips (a little too big for my taste) and green eyes, she'd be pretty average.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 27, 2012)

She is pretty but honestly not even close to the prettiest. Heck, some of the women on these forums blow her out of the water. We have some stunning beauty hanging around here.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2012)

Pretty yet but not the most beautiful. For me Linda Carter was the most beautiful in her time with Angela Jolie and Mila Kunis being among the top two.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

Doesn't do it for me, either. To me, the following are far prettier:

Dolly Read Martin:





Poison Ivy:





Elizabeth Taylor:

  






And my all-time most-beloved, Ann-Margret!:


----------



## MarbleSky (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty yet but not the most beautiful. For me Linda Carter was the most beautiful in her time with Angela Jolie and *Mila Kunis* being among the top two.


 Mila Kunis, definitely.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am just wondering how they would name someone as the "MOST" Beautiful. Is there a standard or a criteria to meet?

Beauty is subjective, therefore to that person or group, that lady is the prettiest. But I agree with the others, she is pretty but not the most beautiful.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2012)

She's pretty but not the most beautiful imo.  There are too many beautiful individuals in this world to only have one be the most beautiful.  Also, beauty is in all ethnicities, not only Mexicans.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 29, 2012)

She doesn't even look real. She looks like a composite of other celeb's features.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2012)

^^LOL She does doesn't she?


----------



## jewele (Jun 29, 2012)

Those lips are looking really funky. Sorry but I also don't think she is all that great looking - looks a little bit fake to me. The pic of her next to the other 20 women looks fake, doesn't look porportioned correctly.

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, if you think she is the most beautiful than she is (to you).


----------



## oOliveColored (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone looks more beautiful when a picture of them has been photoshopped to death.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2012)

Definitely not the most beautiful to me. But like everyone else is saying, beauty is subjective. All a matter of who you ask.


----------



## MillieBug (Jul 6, 2012)

*Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder*. We all have certain things that we consider beautiful due to our culture, traditions and how we were brought up being taught what is pretty and ugly. Beauty is not an international thing; it is subjective. She is pretty however not the most beautiful in the world. Her facial features aren't as proportioned as they should be. She seems to have made her lips larger due to relining it and filling it in with lipstick. Photoshop, Botox or makeup tricks, her features look odd. With big eyes and big lips she reminds me of a scary hand puppet things. *Then again, that's just my opinion and you shouldn't let the opinions of others change your own ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. *


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 6, 2012)

In terms of beauty and attraction, scientific studies performed show that a common factor in determining a "beautiful" face was symmetry and alignment. Lol, I remember watching a documentary on beauty and that was something the studies identified among showing participants photos of people.


----------



## Imperfection (Jul 7, 2012)

Pretty, but not beautiful - in my eyes. To me Kim Kardashian is one of the most beautiful women in the world!


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jul 7, 2012)

That picture makes her look like an alien _in a bad way_. She's lovely, but not glamorous or even exotic imo.




It's like everyone else says, beauty is a matter of opinion and we all have different tastes. I really don't believe there will ever be a perfect kind of face that everyone would agree is the most beautiful, especially since what people are attracted to usually moves in phases (there's a reason why celebrities such as megan fox or angelina jolie aren't really talked about for more than a few years, or why models have a "shelf life" of 5-ish years.)


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think she is THAT beautiful. Sure, she's got great proportion, but she overdid on the lips. Plus, her brows are slightly lifted upwards, so she looks kind of nervous if you know what I mean.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 7, 2012)

The more I look at the pic in the original post the more I think she looks like one of RuPaul's Drag Racers.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The more I look at the pic in the original post the more I think she looks like one of RuPaul's Drag Racers.


 IMHO, only in that her lips are more jacked up than Chad Michaels' are.


----------



## kaykwindles (Jul 10, 2012)

Not even close. I think the Victoria's secret models are all prettier than her. I'm not saying she isn't beautiful, because she is. But I don't think she'd make it to the top of the list of "Most beautiful women".


----------



## internetchick (Jul 11, 2012)

No one has mentioned the nose!! The tip is waaaay too small, and the bridge of her nose looks way too triangular. Her face is either Photoshopped, or she had bad plastic surgery. Too bad, because I bet in her natural state she is a stunner.


----------



## MakeupMashup (Jul 11, 2012)

She is pretty, but I think this is an obviously photo-shopped pictures.  To me it looks like who ever made this photo used one half of her face and copied it to the other side.  Her face is way to symmetrical to be real.  I know symmetry is supposed to be beauty.. but to look human there has to be some variation.. or else you look like an alien!

Have you guys ever seen those photos where they take a celebrity and compare it to their photo if their faces were symmetrical??  It is SCARY!  Everyone looks way better when they are not perfectly symmetrical.

But of course, I can't prove this is photo-shopped, it just REALLY REALLY looks like a copy and paste (reflection in eyes, cheek creases, eyebrow hairs, etc).


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 6, 2012)

She seems so unnatural. 

I'm a fan of Aishwarya. Girl looks gorgeous even without heavy makeup! She is aging so well, too...


----------



## Courtneyox (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks like she had been photoshopped sooo much! Look at that nose! So pointy?


----------



## wurlyz18 (Aug 24, 2012)

In my opinion, I don't think the very first girl is as beautiful as you say, but hey ho everyone has different opinions and this is mine. The person who I think is a natural beauty is Beyonce, even when she's out and about she never ever looks unattractive! Even after having little baby, she was glowing! Now she's what you call beautiful...


----------



## murko11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra Stan  

   AND Desislava from Bulgaria


----------

